# An easy way to hatch and raise brine shrimp??



## L.c.

I want to raise Brinw shrimp to feed baby fish.
I dont know how or where to get the brine shrimp eggs
i dont know what to put them in to hatch them and I dont know what to feed them
Anyone in here know how to hatch and raise brine shrimp??


----------



## garfieldnfish

You can buy the eggs at petsmart. They even sell hatcheries for them. But all you need is a glass jar with water and salt. You can use aquarium salt but salt meant for saltwater tanks works better. I found more hatch in that. If you want to raise them to adulthood you will also need an airstone and a pumb. I fed mine bread yeast and spiritulina flakes, wrapped in a fine knit cloth. You leave that sitting in some tank water and when you feed them just squeeze a drop of the flake mix into the tank. Mine lived for about 3 months but after raising them all that time I could not get myself to feed them to the fish so, I did not repeat it.


----------



## ron v

For baby fish, you don't need to "raise" brine shrimp. Just hatch the eggs and feed immediately to your fish. Brine shrimp have more nutritional value when first hatched anyway.


----------



## L.c.

I found this to hatch brine shrimp in


----------



## Jonno

well u can feed baby fish the eggs if there de-shelled


----------



## coffeejunkee09

you can use 8 tablespoons of tropical fish aquarium salt per gallon
OR...
use one half cup of Instant Ocean per gallon. the shrimp will be MUCH healthier this way.

I definately recommend buying a tube of brine shrimp eggs, not the packets.

an aerator would be good, but I don't see a point in buying a new pump just for fish food, so instead, I pour the shrimp and their water into a different container, and leave their spoiled food in the bottom of the first container.

here's a great way to make brine shrimp food:

1.) Hard-boil an egg

2.) Take the yolk out of the egg, and mix it with one crushed algea tablet and a pinch of flour or wheat germ (seriously, just a pinch)

3.) Roll the mixture into a ball and bake it in a 350 oven until it dries out completely (around 15 minutes or so)

4.) Crush the mixture into a powder, and feed sparingly.
when you put it into the water, it will spread across the surface and mix with the water. eventually, it will all settle at the bottom, and you can pour the shrimp into another container, leaving to old food at the bottom to clean out.

good luck!


----------

